# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mbi Universitetin e Prishtines.

## Brari

Nga Shtypi  mora kete shkrim qe mendoj se eshte me rendesi per ceshtjen shqiptare meqense flet per universitetin e Prishtines, dikur qendra me e madhe ne boten shqiptare e kultures ne pergjithsi dhe e shkencave albanologjike  ne vecanti..

Dicka sot.. nuk shkon  mire ne ate Universitet..

Le te lexojme kete diskutim..
-------------------

 Në vend të ankesës, letër e hapur Rektorit të Universitetit të Prishtinës 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 22 korrik 2002 / Enver Hasani 

Filozofia policore e lidershipit universitar 

Miku që më tregoi se më kishit shkarkuar nga posti, të cilin unë përndryshe e kam braktisur për të mos legjitimuar parregullësitë tuaja aty, filloi të qeshte, në ndërkohë që unë i thash se duhej të qante, jo për mua por për pozitën e mjerë në të cilën  e keni  sjellur Universitetin e Prishtinës,  gjë të cilën nuk kanë arritur ta bëjnë as armiqët më të ashpër të Kosovës dhe interesit të saj nacional. Z. Rektor, ju keni stërkequr të gjitha kriteret humane të cilat e mbajnë një institucion të lartë arsimor, duke i futur  në  një thes, siç thotë populli, politikanin dhe politologun, shkenctarin dhe policin, dhunuesin dhe të dhunuarin. Shkurt, ju z. Rektor, i keni futur në një thes të dijshmit dhe të padijshmit.  Zaten nën lidershipin tënd as që ka pasur mundësi të ndodhë ndryshe. Vetëm ju keni duruar dhe pranuar lojën e kuluareve dhe të intrigave në menaxhimin e një institucioni kaq serioz siç është Universiteti i Prishtinës. Unë jam viktima më e freskët e tiranisë së fjalëve të rrugës, e këtij varianti më obskur e primitiv të menaxhimit policor. 

Nuk kanë qenë të pakët ata që kanë kërkuar nga unë sqarime rreth një deklarate të cilën më heret e pata dhënë, duke ju akuzuar për futjen e metodave policore në menaxhimin e Universitetit të Prishtinës. Nuk është se kjo nuk qe vërejtur më heret nga tjerët. Arsyeja që kërkohej sqarimi nga unë kishte të bënte me kontekstin thelbësor dhe kohor të deklaratës sime. Pra për arsye të faktit të thjeshtë se unë nxirrja në shesh një filozofi menaxhimi, e përdorur në UP në vijimësi që nga mbarimi i luftës më 1999.  Në të vërtetë, që nga momenti kur u futa në Kosovën e çliruar dhe u bashkova me kolegët e mi të UP-së, asnjëherë nuk më ka rastisur të vërejë transparancë në procesin e emërimeve ose shkarkimeve, avancimeve ose degradimeve në kuadër të UP-së, por çdoherë  vetëm përdorim të metodave tinëzare dhe largë  syve të publikut, metoda menaxhimi që u kanë hije vetëm qyqarëve dhe të padijshmëve dhe që kanë karakterizuar kohët për të cilat ne deri vonë kemi besuar se i kemi lënë prapa shpinës sonë, në dosjen e historisë.  

Kush më vonë e kush më heret, kuadrot me të sipkatura të këtij Universiteti, të rinjë e të vjetër, u eliminuan nga vendi i ndikimit në UP, mbi bazën e po kësaj filozofie policore, duke i hapur kështu rrugën proceseve krejt denigruese e retrograde brenda një institucioni kaq vital nacional.  Mbase kjo spjegon faktin pse asgjë nuk ndërmmiret në UP, përkundër skandaleve të përditshme që ndodhin. Papërgjegjësia është bërë rregull mbi të cilën bazohet, si cdo logjikë policore, menaxhimi i UP-së, kurse linçi bulevardesk i njerëzve, moto e punës suaj aty. Mbase dikush do të donte që këtë reagim timin ta paraqesë si një gjë personale ose luftë gjeneratash.  Këtu, në fakt, fjala është për dallim substancial konceptesh, të cilat as nuk lidhen me moshë e as me çështje personale, por me botëkuptime krejt të ndryshme ndaj fenomeneve që na rrethojnë. Këto fenomene, të cilat në rastin konkret lidhen me gjendjen e përgjithshme në UP,  ju i shihni nga prizmi i sundimit me njerëz, kurse unë dhe, besoj shumë, pjesa dërrmuese e punëtoreve universitar në Kosovë, si menaxhim intelektual kompetent të një institucioni të lartë dhe të ndieshëm arsimor, pra me Universitin tonë të vetëm. Këtu është dallimi mes meje, punëtorëve universitar në Kosovës,  dhe teje e stafit tend. 


Shkarkimet ditëve të vikendeve 

Se kjo është kështu si them unë shihet fare qartë nga një shkarkim që ju e bëtë ditën e shtunë të datës 20 korrik 2002, përkudnër faktit që unë ka kohë që kam dhën dorëheqjen nga posti i Shefit të Departamentit të Shkencave Politike dhe Administratës Publike.  Ata që kanë pak logjikë e dinë se kur dikush jep dorëheqje, shkarkimi bëhet i panevojë sepse humb objekti për vendimmarrje. Kjo, megjithatë, në rektoratin tënd nuk është kështu. Këtë rregullë elementare duhet tua mësosh atyre që janë në ngarkesë të  çështjeve juridike. 

Vendimi juaj, z. Rektor, është pasojë e filozofisë suaj, nëse mund të thuhet fare se menaxhimi policor ndërmjetësohet ngë filozofia, të instauruar në UP, ku nuk dihet asgjë tjetër pos për shkarkime e ngarkime prapa syve të publikut dhe ate ditëve të pushimit, kur të gjithë pushojnë dhe janë të habitur prej shijimit të bukurive që na sjellë jeta. Dy kolegët tjerë nga i njëjti Departament morën vërejtje (nuk di nëse është e fundit për ta, apo liderët e Tabir Sarajit do të jenë të mëshirshëm ndaj këtyre kolegëve edhe për do kohë), pikërisht si në kohët e vjetra. Ju, z. Rektor, na kursyet nga etiketimi kësaj radhe dhe nuk na quajtët revizionist ose njerëz të ngjashëm me këtë. Ju, z. Rektor, pranuat që Rëktorati i UP-së të shëndrërrohet në organ ndjekjeje të kuadrove universitarë, në një prototip të ish komiteteve të partisë komuniste. Që të jemë më i qartë, ne tre jemi njerëz që kemi marr gradat shkencore jashtë UP-së dhe që botojmë rregullisht, bashkë më shumë kolegë tjerë, jashtë Kosovës në revsitat e huaja akademike. Ju këtyre njerëzve, tanimë është e qartë, u keni shpallë luftë. Është fat i madhe për të gjithë ne, megjithatë, që kohët janë krejt tjera, sado që mjaft rënd do ti  ndiejmë dhe paguajmë pasojat negative të restaurimit të filozofisë së revolucioneve kulturore. 

Jo vetëm kaq, por kjo ka edhe pasoja të thella politike 

Kur më lutën, dy vite më parë, që të japë kontributin tim në krijimin e Departamentit të Shkencave Politike dhe Administratës Publike, unë pata pranuar me knaqësi të madhe, përkundër faktit që akoma jetoja jashtë Kosovës. Kur u bë themelimi, puna mbeti në gjetjen e kuadrit. Publikut kosovar i kujtohet se çfarë atmosfere e intrigave ka qenë gjatë procesit të përzgjidhjes së kuadrit. Nuk u desh shumë kohë që edhe menaxhimi i këtij Departament të futet në vorbullën e menaxhimit policor, ashtu si pjesa tjetër e UP-së    Këtë lojë, unë nuk pranova ta luaj. Nuk e kam pranuar kurrë gjatë jetës sime. As që do ta pranojë ndonjëherë.  Nuk mund e të mos e them sërish, këtu me këtë rast , se fjala megjithatë nuk është për fate individuale, por për veprime që kanë pasoja katastrofale politike për të ardhmën e Kosovës si tërsi.   

Besoj se nuk ka nevojë askush të bindet se Kosova pas vënies nën administrim ndëkombëtar më 1999 ka hyrë në procesin e testimit të aftësive të saj për shtetformim. Ky test është më i dukshmi në sferën e arsimit ku pak a shumë kosovarët  i kanë duart e lira dhe janë përgjegjës kryesor për gjendejn aty. Universitei i Prishinës ka qenë në këtë drejtim shembull tipik i lirisë së veprimit. Në vijim të kësaj duhet shikuar sjellja policore dhe e papërgjegjshme në lidershipin e UP-së, ku ju jeni përgjegjës kryesor z. Rektor. Së paku formalisht dhe sipas pozitës që keni zaptuar.  Kosova nuk ua ka borgjë,  z. Rektor, që të luani më statusin final të saj duke lënë përshtypje të gabuar në sytë e botës së qytetëruar sikur ne jemi të paaftë për të formuar një shtet dhe për të qeverisur me vetveten. Kjo si po veproni ju nuk është veçse një dëshmi për mosdhënien e provimit të pjekurisë sonë për ndërtimin të shtetit të Kosovës. Zaten shteti me metoda policore as nuk ndërtohet, e as që mund të mbahet. 

Koha do të dëshmojë shumë shpejt se kjo që është duke u bërë në UP jo vetëm që ka qenë e dëmshme deri në fund, por dhe se do të duhet të përpilohet një plan dhe program i ri rehabilitimi  me qëllim të sanimit të pasojave të shkaktuara nga lideshipi juaj dhe politika universitare të cilën keni pranuar ta zbatoni në UP. Ky Departament, nga i cili më me dëshirë do të më largonit fare ashtu që as mësim mos të mbajë, nuk është veçse një pasqyrë e gjendjes së përgjithshme kaotike që ekziston në UP dhe për çka përgjegjës kryesor jeni ju. Të panumërta janë argumentet që flasin se menaxhimi policor e ka sjellë Universitetin e Prishtinës në pikën më të ulët të mundëshme, kurse punëtorin universitar dhe studentët në mëshirën e lloj-lloj bashibuzuku e jokompetenti. 

Në fakt, nën lidershipin tuaj aty as që ka pasur mundësi  të jetë ndryshe. Për po këtë arsye, unë as që do të bëjë ankesë individuale, sepse shkarkimi im është vetë kulmi i kollapsit të cdo norme morale në UP. Rasti im është vetë triumfi i padijes dhe mendjes totalitare të proveniencës së majtë. Fati im nuk ka si mos të jetë i njejët me gjendjen e paperspektivë në UP, të krijuar nga ju. Fitorja e juaj don të thotë rrënim i ardhmërisë,  jo vetëm të UP-së, por edhe të Kosovës si tërsi.  Kjo e bënë të pakuptim cdo aneksë individuale, prandaj flini të qetë sepse nuk do të ankohem individualisht pasi të kemë marrur vendimin tuaj për shkarkimin tim. Por, do ta mbaj një kopje me xhelozinë më të madhe, për të ruajtur kujtimin e një kohe të mjerë, të një kohe kur vlerat e mirëfillta qenë të përmbytura e padija mbuloi një institucion të lartë arsimor, gjë që më së paku do të duhej të ndodhte, kur padija ndrydhi dijen dhe perspektivën. Për fat të mire, vetëm për një kohë të shkurtër.

----------


## Brari

Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI 
---------
FENOMENI I PËRKATËSISË PARTIAKE EDHE NË UP? 

 UDHËHEQJA E UP-së DUHET TË DEPOLITIZOHET SA MË PARË...!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

      Ju z.rektor i UP-së duhet ta dini mirë se në Kosovë që nga 12.qershori 1999 është vendosur rendi i ri demokratik dhe diferencat në mendime dhe veprime janë pjesë e jetës plurale, natyrisht të bazuara në fakte relevante, dhe mu shkrimet "kontestuese" të z.Idriz Morina hapin një debat që është në interes të përgjithshëm të shoqërisë së Kosovës. Ju si përgjegjës kryesor për të gjitha ato që kanë të bëjnë me UP-në, duhet të jeni të gatshëm të pranoni debatin publik pa ngritje tensionesh, dhe të sqaroni opinionin se pse dy shkrimet "kontestuese" të gazetarit z.Idriz Morina janë sipas jush "kontestuese" dhe jo të merreni me medota diferencuese të njohura nga koha e "bashkim-vëllazërimit", duke kërkuar gazetarë tjerë të cilët do t'ju shkonin juve përshtati.


      Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI 

Kërkesa absurde dhe cinike e rektorit të UP-së z.Zejnel Kelmendit e datës 5.08.2002, (nr.423), me tone urdhëruese drejtuar redaksisë së gazetës kombëtare "Bota sot" në Prishtinë për të "caktuar një gazetarë tjetër për të përcjellë punën e Universitetit" në vend të gazetarit të shkëlqyeshëm z.Idriz Morinës, bie padyshim në kundërshtim të plotë me parimet e shumësisë së mendimeve respektivisht me parimet e pluralizmit dhe të fjalës së lirë.  


Tendencat e rektorit të UP-së z.Zejnel Kelmendi për neutralizimin e përhapjes së parregullsive brenda UP-së me zëvendësimin e z.Idriz Morina me një gazetar tjetër, jep arsye edhe më të mëdha për dyshime mbi sinçeritetin, profesionalitetin, ambiciet për reforma dhe mbi paanësinë e tij partiake. 

Kërkesa e lartëpërmendur e z.Kelmendi shpreh qartë dëshirën e rektorit për monopolizimin e veprimtarisë së tij dhe të disa bashkëpuntorëve të tij brenda një klani të caktuar me ide dhe interesa të përbashkëta thellësisht politike, metodë kjo e njohur që nga koha e monizmit jugosllav, kur çdo kundërpropozim apo kundërshtim eventual kishte pasoja të rënda. 

Se si erdhi në krye në UP-së z.Zejnel Kelmendi e dimë të gjithë, sikurse që dihen publikisht edhe identifikimet dhe lojaliteti i tij politik me PDK-në  si dhe servilizmi i tij i pafshehur ndaj veprimeve "reformuese" të ish-administratorit ndërkombëtar të UP-së z.Majkël Daxner, andaj kjo kërkesë e tij, përveq se artikulon tendencat e qarta për zhdukjen e gjurmëve të matrapazllëqeve dhe keqpërdorimit eventual të detyrës së tij si rektor universiteti, padyshim që ka edhe prapavijë politike derisa nga të gjithë dihet se gazeta kombëtare "Bota sot" është halë në sy për bllokun partiak të PDK-së. 

Ju z.rektor i UP-së duhet ta dini mirë se në Kosovë që nga 12.qershori 1999 është vendosur rendi i ri demokratik dhe diferencat në mendime dhe veprime janë pjesë e jetës plurale, natyrisht të bazuara në fakte relevante, dhe mu shkrimet "kontestuese" të z.Idriz Morina hapin një debat që është në interes të përgjithshëm të shoqërisë së Kosovës. 

Ju si përgjegjës kryesor për të gjitha ato që kanë të bëjnë me UP-në, duhet të jeni të gatshëm të pranoni debatin publik pa ngritje tensionesh, dhe të sqaroni opinionin se pse dy shkrimet "kontestuese" të gazetarit z.Idriz Morina janë sipas jush "kontestuese" dhe jo të merreni me medota diferencuese të njohura nga koha e "bashkim-vëllazërimit", duke kërkuar gazetarë tjerë të cilët do t'ju shkonin juve përshtati. Zotëri Zejnel Kelmendi, ju lutemi të sqaroni opinionin tonë pse shkrimet e z.Idriz Morina janë "tendencioze" dhe të "pavërteta", sillni argumentet e juaja në shesh dhe tregohuni kësaj rradhe vërtetë respektues dhe përkrahës "i parezervë" i fjalës së lirë. 

Mirëpo, ju si personalitet krejtësisht i politizuar, i cili merret më shumë me "politikë ditore" se sa me veprimtari shkencore e profesionale, është mjaft diskutabile se a mund të largoheni nga ndikimi i "politikës partiake" dhe t'i kushtoheni seriozisht problemeve dhe reformimeve më se të domosdoshme në Universitetin e Prishtinës, gjë që mendojmë se ato probleme nuk janë të vogla sikurse edhe reformimet që janë më se të domosdoshme. Për këtë po bindemi sa herë që mbahen provimet pranuese në UP, ku ndodhin parregullsi dhe ato duhet të përsëriten. Kjo është vetëm njëra nga çështjet kompromituese dhe irrituese për UP-në, për të cilën ka shkruar edhe gazetari "i padëshiruar" i kombëtares "Bota sot" z.Idriz Morina. 

Zotëri Zejnel Kelmendi, lexuesit besnik të gazetës kombëtare "Bota sot" kanë respekt të veçantë për gazetarët e saj, mu për faktin se gazetarët e "Bota sot" posedojnë ndershmëri njerëzore, përgaditje profesionale, posedojnë ndjenjën e sakrificës si dhe guximin intelektual për ta shprehur publikisht realitetin mbi çështjet e caktuara, dhe këtu qëndron edhe "formula magjike" se për çfarë arsye kjo gazetë është vazhdimisht numër një në gazetarinë e Kosovës. Prandaj, në mesin e tyre shkëlqen edhe emri i gazetarit z.Idriz Morina, ndaj të cilit Ju z.rektor keni borxh moral.

----------


## RTP

*28 arë tokë të Universitetit u është "dhuruar" 6 ligjëruesve universitarë*

*28 arë tokë të Universitetit uështë "dhuruar" 6 ligjëruesve universitarë*, të cilët këtë tokë e kanë kaluar në pronë private me "bekimin" e Drejtorarit të Kadastrës, Gjeodezisë dhe Pronësië të Komunës së Prishtinës. Bordi i UP-së, me një vendim, më 9 korrik 2003, 
*u ka ndarë 28,14 arë tokë dy prorektorëve të UP-së Arsim Bajramit* dhe Musli Bajraktarit, tre dekanëve Selim Dacit, Fejzullah Krasniqit e Bajram Nurajt, si edhe ligjëruesit Hajredin Kuçi.........

Këtë ata e kanë bërë duke u bazuar në një vendim që kanë nxjerrë strukturat e dhunshme komunale serbe gjatë vjeteve 90

*"Nuk mund të bëhet kalimi i tokës në pronë të personave fizikë dhe sidomos nuk mund t'i jepet askujt falas, sepse toka mund të jepet vetëm në shfrytëzim*", thotë Lulzim Nixha, drejtor i Drejtoratit Komunal të Planifikimit, Urbanizmit dhe Ndërtimit. 
Lulzim Nixha pohon se toka shoqërore në shfrytëzim u jepet institucioneve apo fabrikave dhe jo që të ndërtohen në të shtëpi private. "Fleta e posedimit tregon pronësinë e një trualli dhe nëse është regjistruar në emër të tyre dhe më pas është vërtetuar në kadastër, atëherë kjo tokë figuron si pronë e këtyre personave", pohon ai. 

Megjithëkëtë, *Nixha thotë se ligjëruesit universitarë nuk kanë kërkuar leje ndërtimi, edhe pse disa prej tyre janë në fazën përfundimtare të ndërtimit të shtëpive.*.........



Lexoni me teper:

http://www.tjeterqysh.com/aktuale12.htm

----------


## RTP

* Arsim Bajrami*  

Profesor i rregullt i Fakultetit Juridik
Funksionet në Kuvendin e Kosovës :

-Prorektor i Universitetit të Prishtinës
-Grupi Parlamentar i PDK-së 
-*Kryesues* në Komisionin  për Çështje Gjyqësore, Legjislative dhe Korrnizën Kushtetuese

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Brari

india ..ish lavdia e kurores Britanike..sic i thoshin dikur.. fitoj pamvaresine ne saje te nje Lideri te madh e te urte sic ishte Mahatma Gandi..po natyrisht dhe fale demokracise qe lulezonte ne Angli..

Pse ish i madh Gandi..

per shume arsye por me kryesorja sepse ai ishte model i njeriut te sakrifices..

Nje carcaf qe mbeshtillte trupin ..nje dhi qe prodhonte dy pika qumesht.. dhe nje kok plaku inteligjent mbi supet kock e lekure..kjo ishte PASURIA e Gandit..

Gandi  ishte vete me jeten e tije misherim i Principeve te cilat i trumbetonte ne Popull dhe u be i besueshem.. u be nje BUDA i gjalle..

Me figuren e tij prej shenjtori ne llojin e vet Ai beri per vehte jo vetem kombin e tij por dhe armikun.. pra Britanine e madhe.. e cila nje dite e la Indine shtet  te pamvarur..

Ne Kosove na mungon nje lider i tille..

Qe tu kerkosh enveristave qe kan zaptuar Rektoratin e Universitetit (dhe kte e kam kuptuar une ktu e vite me pare) qe te jene model te thjeshtesise e te ndershmerise duhet tu vesh perballe nje Model.

Jo vetem Universitetit por gjithe jetes Kosovare i duhet nje Model.. Model i njeriut te sakrifices..qe ate cka thote e ka bindje e ka menyre jetese..

PDK eshte nje bashkim horrash.
eshte nje mafie e neo-enveristave te llojit gangsterr qe imitojne Nano Meto Edvinat.. e Tiranes..

Cdo dite qe atyre u lihet shteg ata bejne perpara ne strategjine e tyre.. qe eshte Enverizimi i Kosoves e kjo eshte nje lloj enverizimi pak special.. qe nuk e perfshin Pamvaresine por eshte nje lloj instalimi origjinal..i nje diktature pa shtet te pamvarur..

Eshte si nje epidemi mbytese qe viktime te saje ka nje popull ..e pikerisht popullin e vete..

PDk eshte bashkesi e atyre qe qeshin me lotet e Nanes se Sabaetes e Drinit..me lotet e fmive te Ukes e Tahirit..me  fatkqsine e humbjes se Fehmi aganit.. e te masakrimit te familjes se Nebaete Kelmendit.. etj..

Eshte nje Hero ne Kosove qe askush nuk guxon ta permendi..por qe une do e permend me respektin me te madh..

Eshte Rasim Shala..
Kur ish ceshtja me iba rezistence Armikut Serb..ai e beri.. e kur erdh ne pyetje denoncimi i krimeve perseri ai i vetmi ndoshta guxoj e doli kunder Mafies por dhe kunder nje opinioni servil e te ndyre te "mbrojtjes se Clirimtareve"..

Rasim Shala i vetem pa u perkrahur nga Askush denoncoj kriminelin Sali Veseli qe beri pergatitjen dhe ekzekutimin e Ekrem Rexhes..ose komandant Drinit..

Ai e di se c'vuajtje i ka shkaktuar vehtes e familjes per hir te nje Parimi te madh.. te mos pajtimit me Krimin..

Ku eshte LDK ?

I erdh Rugoves Nano e Moisiu ne Prishtine e ai nuk guxoj ti thote..
Pse ma vrate Ministrin Ahmet Krasniqi..
Ai shkoj ne Tirane e perseri nuk guxoj tu kerkoj llogari shtetareve te Tiranes..pse e vrate Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqin..

Kjo eshte qendrim i dobet.. dhe frikanjos..

Keshtu nuk udhehiqet nje Popull duke i trajtuar si bajga te harruara te vraret nga krimi..

Ku shkoj 3 % ?

Pse nuk japin llogari Rugova e Bukoshi?

Si mundet te kaloj aq lehte kjo paturpesi e mos dhenjes llogari per fatin e miliona dojcmarkave qe per dekada me radhe mblodhi Fondi i 3 %?

Duke heshtur Rugova dha nje shembull te keq.
Ai i hoqi te drejten vehtes te jete flamurtar i anti-Korrupsionit..
E kush me shum se ai duhej ta kishte faqen e bardhe qe te mbronte principet..kryesore te nje Shteti qe ai perpiqet ta realizoje...

Ai smund te quhet njeriu i Anti-Krimit kur ai nuk guxon te kerkoje llogari per te vraret nga Mafia..
Ai nuk mund te jete modeli i Anti-Korrupsionit kur akoma nuk foli per avullimin pa gjurme te 3%..

Pikerisht kjo politike pa principe.. e ka bere LDK-ne te qullet e te pa vendosur e si rezultat u ka dhene guxim Mafies se PDK-AAK-se ose perbindeshit vrases-hajno-Enverist  AAK-PDK  te fitojne terren ne Kosove aq sa te jene de facto Zoterit e Kosoves..

Dhe e keqja e ketij perbindeshi eshte se jan Zoter te Popullit te Kosoves e jo realizues te Shtetit te Kosoves..
Pra jane Mafie qe vret cilindo Shqiptar por qe Shtet te pamvarur nuk i japin Shqiptareve..
Plumba dhe vec plumba..

Pra korrupsioni ne Universitet eshte vec nje pjese e korrupsionit ne Kosove..

E kjo vjen se ska nje Gand..

Mora shembull Rugoven sepse atij i takonte ky Rol..

Eshte e veshtire te gjindet nje carcaf e dhi-mbajtes e Vill e benz-braktises i llojit Gandi ne mesin e nje populli te majmur ne epoken Titiste..te qejfit e pallhanes..

Kjo mungese e nje Gandi ndihet tmerresisht dhe ne Shqiperi..

Sa per banditet Qose Demac e sorrollop  as qe i mendoj ata ne role Gandi perkundrazi ata jane  pjese e bile truri i Perbindeshit hajno enverist.. qe po i merr frymen Kosoves..

qashtu..

----------


## RTP

Nuk eshte e rastesishme kur Oto fon Habsburg e quante Rugoven:
*'Gandi i Evropës".*


Nuk besoj se Oto e quante keshtu prej dashnis qe e kaplonte kur shihte buzeqeshjen e ti,
apo nga ngjajshmeria e shallit (qe mbante Rugova) me carcafin e Gandit te hedhun rreth qafes!!!


Mgjth.Letrat hidhen cdo here ne adresen e njejte
... "send to: z.Rugova",to Rugova...

A pytet vrasesi pse po me vrane,
apo pse ma vrave babane,gjyshin,motren,shoket me te mire,bashkpatriotet...popullin????!!


Andaj,kuptoje se z.Rugova nuk eshte njeri qe pyet vrasesit:*PSE*!
dhe ky  PSE-hi edhe me pak nenkupton  frikacakun!

Rugova e di mire se me te tille has ne rexhi/"pergjigje"hollywoodi,
has ne qelbje...asgja me shume.
Pergjigjen e di secili, 
pse ateher kerkon t`ia  ndegjosh zerin?

Pse-hin nuk ia shtroi as millosheviqit,
ashtu qe mos prit se do e bej nje gabim te tille n`adres t`nanosit,demaqit,e kapaqit.


Vie koha per te gjitha ...

Me vjen keq qe disa njerez nuk e njohin Ibrahim Rugoven dhe nuk dine ta vleresojne punen e tij.

----------


## Llapi

Veprimtaria akademike e mësimore do të jetë e hendikepuar nëse nuk përcillet edhe me të arritura shkencore  Kështu ka deklaruar rektori i Universitetit të Prishtinës, Arsim Bajrami në një intervistë dhënë radios Blue Sky ka foluar për sfidat dhe objektivat e këtij Universititeti drejt arritjes së një shkalle të lartë të reformimit. Në këtë aspekt Bajrami ka shprehur përkushtimin e tij në arritjen e ngritjes së nivelit të mësimdhënies dhe shtimit të kualitetit mësimor duke mos lënë anash punën shkencore sepse, është shprehur ai, veprimtaria akademike dhe mësimore do të jetë e hendikepuar ose e mangët nëse nuk përcillet edhe me të arritura shkencore. 

Rektori i Universitetit te Prishtines Prof.Dr.Arsim Bajrami

UP-ja është në proces të zhvillimit të reformave, në një process të krjimit të një identiteti të ri dhe të një standardizimi të shërbimeve që ofron. UP-ja në të kaluarën ka qenë më shumë se sa një institucion edukativ, ka pasur edhe një rol politik  avancimi i Kosovës dhe emancipimi politik të shqiptarëve ka qenë shumë i lidhur me këtë universitet. Tani universiteti ka nevojë që të shndërrohet vetëm në një vatër akademike, të lirohet nga misioni politik dhe në këtë fazë të ndryshimeve ne sfidohemi me shumë probleme, do të thoja edhe me disa ngecja dhe unë e kuptojë kërkesën e studentëve dhe disa pedagogëve që procesi të ecë me shpejtë dhe të stabilizohet. Siç e dini ka katër vite që ne kemi pranuar proceset e Bolonjës dhe në pikëpamje të disejnimit teorik, unë mendoj se kemi model të mirë, por akoma jemi shumë larg standardeve evropiane, akoma kemi shumë probleme dhe tani ne po sfidohemi me disa projekte strategjike që do ta mundësojnë stabilizimin e reformave dhe arritjen e standardeve që do të mundësojnë që UP të aderojë plotësisht në procesin e Bolonjës në afatin kohor deri më 2010, ka theksuar rektori Bajrami, në fillim të bisedës për radion tonë.

B. Sky ; Po deri ku ka arritur ky process i reformimit ?

Bajrami ; Kemi disa të arritura të dukshme. Si e arritur e parë janë skemat e reja akademike, ne kemi pranuar skemat e Bolonjës 3+2 +3, një model evropian edhe kemi disejnuar planprograme të reformuara edhe pse jo të përkryera. E arritura e dytë është fillimi i ndërrimit të metodës së ligjerimit, ka filluar të përdoret ligjermimi interaktiv, dhe, e arritur e tretë është fillimi i një procesi të ndërkombëtarëzimit, ne kemi shumë ardhje - shkuarje të professorëve të jashtëm dhe atyre vendor, ndërkaq ngecjet kryesore janë tek kualitetet dhe cilësia e punës, akoma nuk e kemi këtë në nivelin se çfare duhet të jetë dhe reforma vitin e ardhshëm do të sfidohet në këtë pikë. Duhet ta sigurojmë një kualitet të mësimdhënies dhe problem tjetër që vështërson gjendjen në universitet është vazhdimi i gjendjes shumë të rëndë materiale të mësimdhënësve, po edhe të standardit të studentëve. Është kërkesë e jona që ta fusim një frymë të re të menaxhimit dhe të ndërmarrësisë dhe të mundësohet që UP-ja të futet në një konkurencë në sferën e arsimit të lartë të universiteteve private duke i dhënë atij mundësinë që vetë të krijojë burime dhe ti menaxhojë ato me kritere profesionale, me rritjen e kapaciteve të veta zhvillimore. Dhe, sfida e tretë është puna shkencore e cili është akoma në nivel shumë të ulët, në dhjetë vitet e fundit jemi sfiduar vetëm në mësimdhënje, sikur është lënë pak anash puna shkencore, tani po provojmë ti ringjallim kapacitetet shkencore sepse veprimtaria akademike dhe mësimore do të jetë e hendikepuar ose e mangët nëse nuk përcillet edhe me të arritura shkencore. 

B.Sky ; Çështja e pagesës së semestreve për disa studentë është e papërballueshme, a do të ketë ndonjë ndryshim rreth kësaj shume ?

Bajrami ; Organet e UP-së dhe unë si rektor jemi koshientë se standardi i studentëve është shumë i ulët dhe mundësia e pagesave te cilat janë relativisht të larta, për disa kategori, është çështje shumë problematike. Në këtë drejtim unë si rektor së shpejti organeve të UP-së do tiu propozoj një pako ose rregullore për një asistencë sociale të studentëve të rrezikuar dhe në këtë drejtim ne do ti propozojmë Ministrisë së Punës dhe Mirëqenies Sociale nënshkrimin e një memorandumi bashkëpunimi duke ofruar shumë koncensione disa kategorive të studentëve në mënyrë që studimet e tyre të jenë të përballueshme, në mënyrë të veçantë për ato kategori që janë të prekura drejtpërdrejt nga lufta, por edhe për ato me asistencë sociale. Por, ajo që është pozitive është koshienca e studentëve që edhe ata e kanë kuptuar se mësimi i reformuar e ka edhe koston e vet dhe ne duhet ti përshtatemi edhe praktikës ndërkombëtare ku një pjesë e studentëve paguajnë shpenzimet e veta dhe kërkojnë të marrin edhe shërbime kualitative. 

B. Sky ; Sa i përket thënjes se UP-ja është e politizuar, sa qëndron kjo ?

Mendoj se në fazën e tranzicionit shoqëria kosovare ishte e politizuar, vazhdon të jetë e politizuar ndoshta për shkak të një shtypje të egër dhe në këtë fazë të gjitha institucionet apo sferat e jetës e kanë një shkallë të lartë të politizimit. Universiteti nuk ka bërë përjashtim në këtë drejtim dhe ai është përfshirë me një politizim. Ajo që duhet ta përsërisë është se universiteti nga roli që ka pasur tani duhet të shndërrohet vetëm në një vatër educative  arsimore, dhe, në strategjinë time të zhvillimit të universitetit përfshihet edhe një proces i plotë i depolitizimit. Me shembull personal kam dashur ta jap kontributin edhe pse kam qenë një figurë politike dhe që nga momenti kur kam marrë përgjegjësinë e udhëheqjes së universitetit kam deklaruar në mënyrë të parevokueshme dorëheqjen nga të gjitha postet partiake, duke përfshirë këtu edhe mandatin tim në Parlamentin e Kosovës, sepse kam dashur që me shembullin tim të inkurajoj edhe të tjerët në universitet, ti përkushtohen tërësisht universitetit sepse udhëheqja e një universiteti public, siç është UP-ja, kërkon një sfidë që kërkon një përkushtim dhe angazhim të plotë të njerëzve që marrin poste udhëheqëse. 

B. Sky ; Me ardhjen tuaj në këtë detyrë shihen disa ndryshme nëpër fakultete ; është ndaluar pirja e duhanit, çfarë plane kemi me tutje ?

Kam një strategji shumë të specifikuar me afate kohore për 12 muajt e ardhshëm, tani jam duke e implementuar pjesën që ka të bëjë me 30 ditët e para, pastaj do të filloj ta implementoj programin tremujor. Ideja ime ka qenë që të bëj përpjekje për ta vendosur një ambient akademik dhe një kulturë akademike, sepse edhe vetë studentët edhe ne profesorët nuk kemi qenë të kënaqur me nivelin e ambienteve tona edhe pse hapsira e UP-së është mbi mesatarën e regjionit, flas për godinën dhe në këtë drejtim jam shumë i kënaqur që pakoja e masave që ka miratuar Senati është mirëpritur. 

Këtu është fjala për katër vendime ; vendimi për ndalesën e pirjes së duhanit dhe alkoolit; - ndalesën e shitjes së artikujve ushqimor; - për mbajtjen e një evidence dhe të nje evluimit të të gjithë profesorëve. 

Këto janë pritur mirë, nuk janë masa administrative, por janë masa në të mirën e studentëve dhe profesorëve. Ne nuk kemi pritur respektimin e plotë dhe të menjëhershëm të tyre, por kemi menduar se me këto masa do të fillojë një proces i vëndosjës së një kodi akademik të sjelljes në hapësirat universitare. Unë jam shumë i kënaqur me nivelin e respektimit të tyre dhe menjëherë do ta propozojë edhe programin dymujor, i cili për qëllim do të ketë ngritjen e nivelit të mësimdhënjës dhe shtimin e kualitetit të mësimit, ushtrimeve dhe aspekteve tjera. 

B. Sky ; Ju përmendet disa nga planet e juaja, por a keni ndonjë plan me afatgjatë rreth UP-së ?


Bajrami ; Unë shoh tri procese në universitet ; i pari është ai i implemtimit praktik të ndryshimeve në universitet. Ne nuk mund të flasim më tutje për aspektet teorike të reformës, sepse ato janë të mbyllura me Ligjin mbi arsimin e lartë, me statutin dhe me modelin, kështu që procesi i parë që duhet të tregohet është rritja e kualitetit dhe cilësisë së mësimdhënjes, ky është tregues i suksesit. 

Porcesi i dytë që parashihet është menaxhimi i ri i universitetit. UP-ja nuk duhet të trajtohet vetëm si një shpenzues i buxhetit public, por edhe si një ndërmarrje me karakter profitabil i cili i realizon të hyrat vetanake nga puna shkencore, puna me ekonomi, me sfera tjera, të hyrat nga studentë. 

Procesi i tretë që duhet të zhvillohet është ringjallja e punës shkencore sepse ne kemi resurse humane që ta funksionalizojmë këtë proces. 
Në vitin 2005 reforma duhet të stabilizohet, që është process. Reforma nuk mund të mbyllet ashtu siç dëgjojmë nagnjëherë, por është një proces i vazhdueshëm dhe shumë i përgjegjshëm që duhet të korrektohet në kohë dhe unë pres që viti 2007 të jetë afati i fundit ku UP-ja duhet ti plotësojë standardet e Bolonjës 
Orientim imi është vendosja e raporteve shumë korrekte dhe bashkëpunuese me MASHT-in. Në të kaluarën kemi pasur mosëmarrëveshje dhe fërkime që UP-ja i ka quajtur të përfunduara. I kuptoj, ato mund të kenë qenë edhe pak nga fërkimet politike. Tani ne dëshirojmë të vendosim raporte korrekte bashkëpunimi, institucionale, sepse arsimi i lartë është përgjegjësi edhe e qeverisë. Të sigurosh një arsim të lartë të avancuar dhe kompatibil nuk do të thotë se do të plotësohet vetëm një standard për Kosovën, por ta sigurosh edhe një mirëqenie për të ardhmën e rinisë sonë.

B.Sky ; Mesazhi juaj për vitin 2005

Bajrami ; Përmes radios suaj të gjithë studentëve të UP-së dhe të gjithë profesorëve dhe punonjësve ju uroj vitin 2005 me shpresë se ky vit do të sjell shumë të mira për Kosovën, në mënyrë të veçantë për UP-në, do të sjellë një proces të stabilizimit të reformave, një proces të përmirësimit të pozitës materiale dhe do të thoja të sjellë shumë risi që rinisë sonë do ti kthejë motivin për të studiuar në UP dhe për të qenë krenar me dijën dhe shërbimin që marrin nga ne. 

Intervistoi Rrezarta Zekaj

----------


## Llapi

Rektori Bajrami: "Universiteti duhet t'iu kthehet studentëve"   
Përfaqësues të organizatave studentore së bashku me rektorin e UP-së, Arsim Bajramin debatuan sot rreth përgatitjes për konstituimin e mekanizmave institucionale që do të artikulojnë interesat e studentëve, sigurimin e kushteve për punën e organizatave studentore si dhe për organizimin e zgjedhjeve për Parlamentin studentor.    


Në bazë të statutit të UP-së, Parlamenti Studentor është organ i lartë i cili shpreh interesat e organizatave të ndryshme studentore. Për këtë arsye takimi i sotëm është fokusuar rreth marrëveshjes së konstituimit të këtij Parlamenti. Rektori i UP-së Arsim Bajrami foli për rolin e studentëve në reformimin e Universitetit dhe arritjes së kualitetit e cilësisë. "Roli juaj tani është i pazëvendësuseshëm në procesin e reformimit, përgjegjësia për zhvillimin e universitetit duhet të jetë e përbashkët , nuk mund të ketë progres në UP pa kontribut dhe pjesëmarrje të studentëve, sepse po e përsërisë tezën time kryesore të strategjisë  Universiteti duhet t'iu kthehet studentëve,theksoi Bajrami.Përfaqësuesëve të organizatave studentore iu është shpërndarë një projekt rregullore për mënyrën e zgjedhjes së Parlamentit studentor. Rreth organizimit të zgjedhjeve për parlament rinor, kryetari i Unionit të Pavarur të studentëve, Sejdi Hoxha propozoi që në muajin maj të mbahen këto zgjedhje. Në këtë takim rektori Bajrami u dha kohë dy javë organizatave studentore që të analizojnë rregulloren për mënyrën e zgjedhjes, punën dhe organizimin e parlamentit studentor pranë Universitetit të Prishtinës. Është bërë e ditur se Parlamenti studentor do të ketë 28 anëtarë dhe zgjedhja do të bëhet me anë të rregullave të zgjedhjeve parlamentare, në mënyrë që organizatat që dëshirojnë të marrin pjesë në zgjedhje duhet të licensohen pranë UP-së.  


RTK 27/01/2005 13:32:05

----------


## RTP

Llap

Mos fut kot lajme te kosovapressit per "lartmadherin" tuje partiak Arsim Bajramin 
 se e qelbe edhe kete teme!
Te lus si vellaun!

Eshte lehte te besh copy-paste  vetem pse e sheh emrin e ti tuj figuru aty
ai flet kot dhe njeherit e shkaterron univerzitetin e Prishtines edhe ate te Tetoves.

Ishte para nje muaji ajo pjesa kur studentet hidhnin pleh ne oborrin e rektoratit  dhe e quanin Arsim Bajramin "Kosh per pleh"!E ke pa?Krejt me duket se ti nuk e dike se ai zgjodhi veten rektor univerziteti???

----------


## Llapi

> Llap
> 
> Mos fut kot lajme te kosovapressit per "lartmadherin" tuje partiak Arsim Bajramin 
>  se e qelbe edhe kete teme!
> Te lus si vellaun!
> 
> Eshte lehte te besh copy-paste  vetem pse e sheh emrin e ti tuj figuru aty
> ai flet kot dhe njeherit e shkaterron univerzitetin e Prishtines edhe ate te Tetoves.
> 
> Ishte para nje muaji ajo pjesa kur studentet hidhnin pleh ne oborrin e rektoratit  dhe e quanin Arsim Bajramin "Kosh per pleh"!E ke pa?Krejt me duket se ti nuk e dike se ai zgjodhi veten rektor univerziteti???


RTP
Une po shkruaj e po i postoi shkrimet qe kane te bejn me Univerzitetin e Prishtines
per te cilen eshte hapur kjo teme me ket emer dhe Rektor i keti Univerziteti mos e paqe dit eshte:

_Rektori i Universitetit te Prishtines Prof.Dr.Arsim Bajrami_

E nuk po flasim per ate kohen tande te arte kur ne ket univerzitet e kishe radivoje papoviqin he burreci qe ishe edhe ti po mundoheshe te me ndalosh mos te shkruaj per Univerzitetin e Prishtines!!!
shko atje ku do gjejsh per uuniverzitetin e llapoves a kraleves a.

----------


## Llapi

Universiteti i Prishtinës ka qenë një bazament i fortë i punës dhjetëvjeçare të Universitetit të Tetovës në shumë aspekte  Kështu vlerësoi rektori i Universitetit Shtetëror të Tetovës Nexhbedin Beadini gjatë një takimi që pati sot në Prishtinë me rektorin e Universitetit të Prishtinës Arsim Bajrami. Në fokus të këtij takimi ishte edhe implementimi i marrëveshjes për transfer të organizuar të studentëve nga Universiteti i Tetovës në atë të Prishtinës. 


Universiteti i Prishtinës ka dhënë një kontribut të veçantë, sidomos në ngritjen e stafit akademik të Universitetit të Tetovës, në avancimin e proceseve mësimore e shkencore dhe në disa segmente të tjera të bashkëpunimit, theksoi me këtë rast rektori i Universitetit të Tetovës Nexhbedin Beadini. 

Ai konsideroi se problem i cili i ka ngulfatur aktivitetet e Universitetit të Tetovës, është transferi i studentëve të fakultetit të mjekësisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës.

Bashkëpunimi në mes këtyre dy Universiteteve nuk është ndërprerë asnjëherë dhe natyrisht se do të vazhdojë edhe në të ardhmen, u shpreh rektori i Universitetit të Prishtinës, Arsim Bajrami, duke shtuar se ky Universitet është i gatshëm të fillojë me implementim të marrëveshjes për transer të studentëve. 

Rektori Bajrami kërkoi njëherësh që ky projekt të implementohet plotësisht me standardet akademike dhe të mundësojë që transferi i studentëve nga Universiteti i Tetovës në atë të Prishtinës të mos pengojë zhvillimin e rregullt të punës në Universitetin e Prishtinës. 

Po që se ekziston një vullnet i mirë dhe qëndrim konstruktiv i të gjithë aktorëve, ky projekt do të mund të implementohet vlerësuan të dy rektorët. Ata konsideruan se të dyja këto institucione do të vazhdojnë bashkëpunimin e ngushtë edhe në të ardhmen.

Zana Mezini
radio kosova

----------


## RTP

*LAJME nga Unioni i Studetave Shqipetar*




Përshendetje të gjithë ju koleg dhe kolege! 

Ju përshendes dhe njekohësisht ju njoftojmë se në mbramjen e së enjetes në ora 18-00 është mbajt mbledhja e këshillit drejtues të USSH-së (Unioni i Studentëve Shqiptarë),mbledhja është mbajtur në sallën e konferencave në Drejtorin e Qendrës së Studentëve në Prishtinë.Të pranishëm në mbledhje ishin pra përgjegjësit për Kosovë, gjithashtu kanë marrur pjesë të gjithë Kryetarët e Fakulteteve të Universitetit të Prishtinës, dhe Kolegjet private të Kosovës, të pranishëm tjerë ishin edhe Kryetarët e Komisioneve siq janë:
- Komisioni për mardhenje më jashtë,
- Komisioni për Financa, Komisioni për Kulturë ,
-Komisioni i Shendetsisë etj. 

Dhe u bisedua rreth Promovimit të Organizatës së Unionit të Studentëve Shqiptarë (USSH),q ë do të mbahët më datën 14 shkurt 2005 ne Fakultetin Filologjik, më konkretisht në sallën Solemne "MEDLIN OLLBRAJT" në Prishtinë, që do të fillon në ora 12-00 të mesë ditës.
  U vendos edhe për programin që do të shfaqët gjatë promovimit, i cili program do të jetë mjaftë i pastërt kulturor.
  Kjo është sa për një njoftim sipërfaqësor nga ana jonë, qe deshirojm qe edhe ju të jeni të informuar sa do pakë më punë e USSH-së dhe si funksionon Ajo.


Me respekt
A.Zejnaj-Sekretar i USSH-së

----------


## Llapi

Bajrami: Në vitin 2007 UP përmbush reformat sipas Deklaratës së Bolonjës  


Prishtinë, 15 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 14 : 04 

 Historikisht, sikur popullin e Kosovës, edhe UP-në e përcolli një fat i ngjashëm me plot sfida dhe me të papritura, por gjithnjë duke synuar idealin e lartë akademik dhe realizimin e misionit të cilin universiteti ynë e kishte para kombit dhe para historisë sonë më të re, ka thënë rektori i UP-së, prof.dr.Arsim Bajrami, me rastin e shënimit të 35-vjetorit të themelimit të Universitetit të Prishtinës të martën në Prishtinë.
--------------

Hoxha: Vepra e studentëve dëshmorë do të përkujtohet përherë  


Prishtinë, 15 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 17 : 55 

 Ishin studentët ata që çdo herë u kanë paraprirë ndryshimeve që nga protestat e viteve `81, 89 dhe `97, dhe u bashkuan me luftën për lirinë e Kosovës në të cilën dhanë kontributin e tyre intelektual dhe fizik, ka thënë kryetari i UPSUP-së Sejdi Hoxha, në një akademi përkujtimore kushtuar studentëve dëshmorë, organizuar nga UPSUP me rastin e 35-vjetorit të themelimit të Universitetit të Prishtinës, të martën në Prishtinë. 
----------------

Thellohet bashkëpunimi UP-UT  


Prishtinë, 15 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 17 : 42 

Rektori i Universitetit të Prishtinës, Arsim Bajrami, ka thënë të martën pas një takimi me rektorin e Universitetit të Tetovës, Nexhmedin Behadini, se është filluar me projektin për vendosjen e standardeve akademike që do të mundësojnë lëvizshmërinë e lirë të studentëve dhe pedagogëve tanë, ndërsa një gjë e tillë fillimisht është e mundshme me universitetet shqiptare në rajon.  
------


Dhe edhe njiherit e lus stafin qe ket tem te vendos diku tjeter e jo tek problematika shqiptare .kur ky univerzitet tani e kremton 35 vjetorin e ekzistimit e kur i beri ball edhe okupatorit serb nuk e di perpos ati qe e ka hap ket tem dhe atyre qe e miermbain ket faqe kush mendon qe ky eshte problem shqiptar!!!!!

----------


## Llapi

Gjykata supreme hedh poshtë padinë e MASHT-it kundër UP-së 
kosovapress 

Prishtinë, 1 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 09 : 45 

Gjykata Supreme e Kosovës ka hedhur poshtë të hënën padinë e MASHT-it për anulimin e zgjedhjeve në Rektoratin e UP-së, duke i dhënë fund kështu çështjes së zgjedhjes së organeve të reja në Universitetin e Prishtinës, e cila kishte mbetur zvarrë që gati katër muaj. 

Gjykata një vendim të tillë e ka marrë sipas nenit 40 paragrafi 1 i Ligjit të konflikteve administrative, ku kishte gjetur se padia është e palejueshme. 

Më herët MASHT-i kishte pohuar se do të respektojë çdo vendim, të cilin do ta merrë gjyqi. 

MASHT-i kishte kontestuar zgjedhjet e mbajtura në Rektoratin e UP-së në tetor të vitit të kaluar, kinse për shkelje të ligjit mbi arsimin e lartë dhe statusin e UP-së


------------------------
Pas ministrit rexhep osmani tani se voni edhe te tjetrit minister te MASHIT(Ministria e Arsimit, Shkencës dhe Teknologjisë) agim veliu qe te dyt nga radhet e ldk-se nuk e pranuan zgjedhjen e Rektorit te UP po tani pas vendimit te gjkates supreme te Kosoves siq duket keta ministra i ka shokue ky vendim i gjykates 
po me vjen gjynah prej ketyre te shkretve ministra .

----------


## RTP

Llap

Mos rreh shuplaka para kohe,
se njeh Kosova  shume `gjykatesa`me bishta!
Edhe e gjithe kjo nuk mbaron me nje te dalun ne gjyq.
Krejt kjo ec ngadal,po sigurte!
Gjykatesit e Arsim Bajramit kane ndertue pallat pa leje (ne mes Prishtine).kete gjithkush e di.
Keshtu qe,korrupcioni,lidhja mafiore do te zbehet ngadale-dale!

Po ti llap mos ki frik,
ti ke pune me vazhdu me  shkrimet e kosovaressit 
(nuk nxirret aty nje artikull i vetem pa shprehjen : "kinse"...)

 :shkelje syri: 

Respekt
rtp-ja

----------


## zerocool

Universiteti i Prishtines eshte llom, katastrof ska ma keq ku shkon ma keq.

Ishalla behet me mire.  

Sa i perket rektorit, zoti na rujt!!!!

----------


## Marinari

> *LAJME nga Unioni i Studetave Shqipetar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Përshendetje të gjithë ju koleg dhe kolege! 
> 
> Ju përshendes dhe njekohësisht ju njoftojmë se në mbramjen e së enjetes në ora 18-00 është mbajt mbledhja e këshillit drejtues të USSH-së (Unioni i Studentëve Shqiptarë),mbledhja është mbajtur në sallën e konferencave në Drejtorin e Qendrës së Studentëve në Prishtinë.Të pranishëm në mbledhje ishin pra përgjegjësit për Kosovë, gjithashtu kanë marrur pjesë të gjithë Kryetarët e Fakulteteve të Universitetit të Prishtinës, dhe Kolegjet private të Kosovës, të pranishëm tjerë ishin edhe Kryetarët e Komisioneve siq janë:
> - Komisioni për mardhenje më jashtë,
> ...



Nisma per themelimin e USSH-se eshte shume e mireseardhur, por ky A.Zejnaj, sekretar i kesaj organizate, as shkollen fillore se paska marre me merite! Cka eshte kjo informate e coroditur keshtu?!

----------


## Marinari

Qëndrimi i Ministrisë së (LDK-së) Arsimit në Kosovë, për të mos e pranuar vendimin e Gjykatës Supreme në lidhje me zgjedhjen e Rektorit të UP-së është edhe një dëshmi se ne çfarë niveli është demokracia dhe sundimi i ligjit në Kosovë. 

Këso vendimesh antidemokratike bëhen në kohen më historike: tani kur Grupi i Kontakti po e vështron me thjerrëzën e demokracisë, suksesin e institucioneve tona në përmbushjen e standardeve. 


Mospërfillja që i është bërë gjykatës, nuk është rasti i vetëm. Gjate muajve të kaluar, zyrtarë të LDK-së (brahimovitë) i shkelen ligjet e Kosovës disa herë.

1.	Vetë Braha në ditët e para të këtij viti, përsëri nuk pranoi të raportojë para Kuvendit të Kosovës, siç është i obliguar me kushtetutë, por mbajti një fjalim të coftë, të tipit komunist, të llojit të plenumeve të Enverit. Në atë fjalim, gjatë tërë kohës fliste për punën e Qeverisë, Kuvendit dhe institucioneve të tjera dhe jo për (mos)punën e vet!

2.	Disa ditë më pas, zyrtarë të lartë të SHBA-ve dhe vendeve tjera të Grupit të Kontaktit i dhanë Brahës ultimatumin e prerë që deri në fund të shkurtit të largohet nga kreu i partisë, ashtu siç thuhet në kushtetutë. Braha nuk kishte rrugëdalje tjetër dhe u gjunjëzua duke ndërprerë kështu dhunimin katërvjeçar të Kornizës Kushtetuese.

3.	3. Demokracia tjetër e brahove u pa ne asamblenë komunale të Ferizajt, ku kryetari i zgjedhur në mënyrë demokratike nuk pranohet nga LDK, në krye me Brahimin dhe Adem Salihun.

Lista është shumë e gjatë, të mos e harrojmë ligjin mbi mediat, decentralizimin, shpenzimet qindramilionëshe të Qeverisë brenda disa javë, blerjen e posteve më larta qeveritare, etj etj. 

Ps. Bota u ka thënë kosovarëve shumë qartë: Zbatoni standardet nëse doni shtet. Standardi i parë, nga gjithsej tetë, është Sundimi i Ligjit dhe Demokracia.

I vetëquajturi kryedemokrat i Kosovës, Brahim Rugova me parti, me gojën përplot demokraci dhe respektim ligji, bëjnë shkeljet më të rënda dhe i tregojnë botës sa e meritojmë pavarësinë dhe shtetin. Me njerëz të këtillë, dhunues të ligjit e demokracisë nuk bëhet as koteci i pulave se jo shteti. 

Për ta fituar lirinë, bota na doli në ndihmë kur e bindëm duke derdhur gjak se  meritojmë atë, duke luftuar për të dhe jo duke u lutur për çdo të premte.

Ndërsa, në lidhje me pavarësinë e Kosovës, askush (përveç ca sllavëve) nuk është kundër. Po pse nuk e kemi ende shtetin pra meqë bota perëndimore nuk është kundër? Kujt me ia lanë shtetin e Kosovës në duar  Brahim ligjdhunesit a? Jo, ska për tu njohur shteti në këtë gjendje në të cilën jemi.

----------


## zerocool

Pse politikanet tjere jane me te mire !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RTP

*"Rektorati" i tanishëm i UP nën udhëheqjen e Prof. Bajramit vepron pa legjitimitet*

Shkruan: Georg L.F. Woeber

25 mars 2005 /TN / Opinione 

I ashtuquajturi "Rektorat" i UP ka lëshuar një deklaratë për procesin e reformave në UP, i operacionalizuara nga unë që nga vjeshta e vitit 2004. Unë jam i njohur si një nga ekspertët e parë në këtë mosmarrëveshje. Me sukses kam përpiluar Statutin e UP në pranverë 2004 si ndërmjetësues në mes UP dhe MASHT. 

Reformat momentale të projektit përfitojnë nga përvoja e gjerë si ekspert ndërkombëtar për arsimin e lartë. Kam punuar 7 vite si këshilltar special në katër Ministritë Austriake të Arsimit, duke zhvilluar strategjitë për arsimin e lartë. 

Si këshilltar unë kam vazhduar me sukses disa projekte riorganizuese që nga viti 200l me Rektoratet e Universiteteve Evropiane (p.sh. Universiteti i Insbrukut, Universiteti i Klagenfurtit). Në vitin 2004 jam shpërblyer me çmimin "Çmimi për Konsultim Evropian" për kompletimin me sukses të projektit të reformave në Kosovë. 

Unë veproj në bazë të kontratës valide në mes qeverisë Austriake (Agjencionit Austriak për Zhvillim) dhe Ministrisë së Arsimit, Shkencës dhe Teknologjisë dhe Universitetit të Prishtinës. Dhe nuk ka pasur ndonjë ndryshim në këtë marrëveshje nga ndonjë prej partnerëve legal. 

"Rektorati" i tanishëm nën udhëheqjen e Prof. Bajramit vepron pa legjitimitet, pasi që procesi i zgjedhjeve nuk ka qenë në pajtueshmëri me legjislacionin e aplikueshëm të Kosovës, respektivisht statutin e Universitetit. 

Për këtë arsye Prof. Bajrami, i cili padyshim është personalitet i shquar me kredencialitet të lartë, fatkeqësisht shihet si rektor ilegal. Mosmarrëveshja është krejtësisht materiale dhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk e shqetëson personalitetin e Prof Bajramit në kontekstin politik. 

Sipas vendimeve zyrtare "Rektorati" nuk është i autorizuar të flasë, vendosë apo nënshkruajë në emër të UP. 

Faktet e mëposhtme e shpjegojnë këtë: 

Sipas letrës së MASHT-ti dërguar UP-it, me datë 3 dhjetor 2004, rektori Kelmendi ende njihet si rektor legal dhe si zyrtarë përgjegjës i UP. MASHT-i thekson joligjshmërinë e çdo keqpërdorimi të pozitës së Rektorit apo autoritetit nga secili anëtarë i UP. 

Në letrën e UNMIK Zv.PSSP Bastagli drejtuar Asociacionit të Universiteteve Evropiane me datë 8 ehjetor 2004, ai shpjegoi që zgjedhja e Prof. Bajramit për Rektor nuk ishte në përputhshmëri me ligjin dhe për këtë arsye UNMIK e konsideron Prof. Kelmendin si Rektor legal të UP. 

Në letrën e Ministrit Veliu dërguar Asociacionit të Universiteteve Evropiane të datës 1 shkurt 2005, ai kërkon nga AUE për mision të gjetjes së fakteve për procedurat e zgjedhjes diskutabile në UP. Duke theksuar që Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i UP është personi i vetëm i autorizuar për të nënshkruar dokumente në emër të UP. 

4. Në një e-mail të AUE dërguar UP, me datë 15 Mars 2005, Projekt Menaxheri i Lartë David Crosier deklaroi: "Pas leximit të vendimit të (Gjykatës Supreme të Kosovës) dhe pas këshillimit nga UNMIK-u, unë kuptova që mosmarrëveshja në mes Ministrisë dhe Universitetit ende nuk është zgjidhur. 

Duke përcjellë vendimin e Gjykatës Supreme të Kosovës i cili nuk është organ i duhur për të vendosur për këtë mosmarrëveshje, AUE mbetet në pozitën e cila i është shprehur më shkrim nga Lewis Purser. Kjo nënkupton që, derisa nuk rregullohet një pjesë e mosmarrëveshjes ne nuk do të jemi në gjendje të njohim rezultatet e procesit të zgjedhjes së (Rektorit)". 

*Rezyme*  

1. Asnjë institucion, as UNMIK-u e as MASHT-i dhe as ndonjë agjencion për arsimin e lartë si: AUE nuk e njeh Prof. Bajramin si Rektor të UP-së dhe as të emëruarit tjerë nga ai. Ky pozicion nuk është ndryshuar edhe pas vendimit të gjykatës supreme. Respektivisht asnjë zyrë apo agjencion ndërkombëtar nuk i njeh deklaratat e lëshuara nga i ashtuquajturi "Rektorati". 

Analizat e detajizuara për mua dhe ekspertët tjerë të arsimit të lartë nuk kanë lënë asnjë dyshim që gjatë implementimit dhe procesit të zgjedhjeve në UP ka pasur ndonjë shkelje relevante të ligjit mbi arsimin e larte të Kosovës dhe të statutit të UP- së. Unë njihem si një nga ekspertët e parë në këtë kontekst pasi që kam përpiluar me sukses statutin e UP-së në pranverë të vitit 2004 si ndërmjetësues midis UP-së dhe
MASHT-it; 

Sipas statutit kushtet e punës së Prof. Bajramit si Zv.Rektor i UP-së kanë kaluar me 9 tetor të vitit 2004. Që nga atëherë Prof. Bajrami nuk është i përfshirë në progresin e mëtutjeshëm të procesit të reformave. Pa dyshim bashkëpunimi i suksesshëm dhe frytdhënës më Prof. Bajramin mund të rifilloj menjëherë kur ai të rizgjidhet si zyrtar qeverisës në UP në pajtueshmëri me Rregulloret e Statutit; 

Përparimet e projektit dhe bashkëpunimet e mia me zyrtarët qeverisës legjitim të UP-së janë të shkëlqyera. Edhe pse zbatimi i statutit është vonuar për shkak të jolegjitimitetit të Rektoratit. Projekti mbështetet plotësisht nga AUE dhe Këshilli i Evropës; 

Ky është përkushtimi im i vetëm si njëri nga ekspertët më të njohur ndërkombëtar të arsimit të lartë për të përcjellur në mënyrë strikte kornizën ligjore të Kosovës. Kjo mund të jetë e padëshirueshme për individët të cilët e shkelin ligjin, mirëpo është e nevojshme për sistemin e Universitetit të Kosovës në mënyrë që të arrijë njohje dhe respekt Evropian. 

*Populli i Kosovës do të kuptojë qartë që Universiteti nuk mund të arrij standarde Evropiane pasi që udhëheqësi e tij nuk respekton standardet për Kosovën.*  Me një shkallë të lartë të papunësisë dhe me një popullsi të re, Arsimi i lartë i bazuar në funksionimin e përgjithshëm është investimi më i mirë për të ardhmen e Kosovës. Për këtë arsye, reformat e suksesshme në UP janë njëra nga detyrat më të rëndësishme të Kosovës; 

7. Në këtë moment më së shumti pësojnë studentët dhe personeli nga kjo situatë e papranueshme. Është një fatkeqësi e madhe që ambiciet personale të individëve të vendosin në rrezik, zbatimin e suksesshëm të standardeve të përgjithshme në Kosovë, të cilat janë si parakusht për negocimin e statusit të ardhshëm të Kosovës.

----------

